

From Founders to Decorators, Facebook Riches - rogerjin
http://www.nytimes.com/2012/02/02/technology/for-founders-to-decorators-facebook-riches.html?pagewanted=1&hpw

======
johnnyn
Why would Facebook pay someone to paint murals with stock options? This just
seems crazy, especially considering it was after the first Peter Thiel
investment. They could have easily paid the guy a few thousand bucks. I can
easily understand employees like chefs, security guards, etc. becoming rich,
but a short term mural painter?! I'm baffled.

------
gopi
This is what i call 'Being at the right place at the right time' :)

